# Οἱ τὴν τῶν Ἑλλήνων γλῶτταν μανθάνοντες τῷ ἐφιστάντι ἐπὶ τῇ τῶν πολιτῶν παιδείᾳ χαίρειν.



## Elsa (May 20, 2009)

Μου ήρθε με ηλεμήνυμα όπου αναφερόταν σαν πηγή ένα άρθρο του Βήματος. Επειδή δεν το βρήκα εδώ, ούτε και σε καμιά άλλη σοβαρή ιστοσελίδα, το θεώρησα στην αρχή έναν ακόμα μύθο (η είδηση έχει άλλωστε αναπαραχθεί κυρίως από ιστοσελίδες συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής απόχρωσης και με τρόπο που να ταιριάζει στο πνεύμα της αρχαιολατρίας τους), μάλλον όμως είναι αληθινό. 
Και από το Βήμα πάντως, έχει παρουσιαστεί σε αυτό το πνεύμα:

_Τα αρχαία ελληνικά αποτελούν τη «διεθνή γλώσσα» των αγανακτισμένων. Όταν όλες οι άλλες μορφές επικοινωνίας αποτυγχάνουν, οι αδικούντες στρέφονται στον αρχαίο ελληνικό λόγο, της χώρας που γέννησε τη δημοκρατία και τη λογική σκέψη. Τον ορθολογισμό και τη λογική επικαλούνται γάλλοι φοιτητές που αποφάσισαν να στείλουν στον υπουργό Παιδείας της χώρας τους κ.Ξαβιέ Νταρκός επιστολή γραμμένη στα αρχαία ελληνικά αντί των γαλλικών με την υποσημείωση «Αφού δεν καταλαβαίνετε γαλλικά, σας γράφουμε στα ελληνικά»! _

Αυτό το _αδικούντες_ πάλι, ενώ είναι χοντρό λάθος έχει αναπαραχθεί αυτούσιο σε όλες τις ιστοσελίδες που το βρήκα!
Η είδηση στα γαλλικά εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2009)

Η είδηση είναι μάλλον αληθής και καταδεικνύει ότι, αντιθέτως προς ό,τι υποστηρίζουν πολλοί με πάθος, η Γαλλία είναι χώρα με αρκετούς πυρήνες πολιτισμού και παιδείας υψηλού επιπέδου. Δόξα και τιμή στους συγγράψαντες την επιστολή, τόσο για τις γνώσεις όσο και για την ευρηματικότητα και το χιούμορ του. Τώρα, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να γεμίζει υπερηφάνεια κάποιους Νεοέλληνες, αυτό είναι μάλλον μια άλλη ιστορία...


----------

